# Plaid Front Motor Review



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Looks like Ingineerix has his hands on a wrecked plaid. He has some tear down videos, I saw the front motor this morning and then learned from his channel he had already torn down the rear motor and battery a week ago.

He notes the front plaid motor is basically the rear motor from the 3 with the carbon fiber wrap. One would have to wonder if this could be the next upgrade coming for the 3 or Y Performance.

Front Motor - 




Rear Motor - 




Battery -


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I've watched the 3 videos he has up from the last week. He does an initial video from a loaned plaid and the tear down videos are from a wrecked plaid which it sounds as though the owner is going to part out or is will to sell parts of - like the battery. The owner has allowed him to do the tear down and video.

It is amazing the simplicity Tesla is using. A huge amount of parts from the 3/Y, but in tandem or in a new housing - two Model 3 motors wrapped in carbon mounted in a single housing - get you the rear drive train for a Plaid. He makes notes of using almost the identical penthouse and battery control form the model 3 - reusing many parts. Upgraded to and uses the same heat pump from the 3/Y, a number of things noted just from these battery and motor videos. 

Simple wishing maybe, but to think if they put this carbon wrapped motor in the 3 and upgraded the front motor to equal the back - it would be more of a beast than it is today. So S Plaid - 3 motors, 3/Y Performance 2 of them. 

More videos to come.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

2 more videos up from the last week - one on the clock spring (steering wheel component) and he opens up the Computer module from the Plaid. Pretty incredible unit. Shows connectors for the rear display in the S/X and has an unpopulated place for yet even an additional display - future use/different vehicle perhaps. The FSD portion of the computer is basically the same from the 3/Y, so no real advances there. Maybe by the time the Truck comes out that will be updated.

Just very cool to see the components and how they are engineered and put together.

The clock spring which he notes may be sourced from a company that specializes is such a marvel itself compared to what the original was used for in auto's of yesteryear.


----------

